# Very strong mind-bowel connection



## nomi432 (Oct 21, 2010)

I've always suffered with IBS to some extent but in recent years I've found about 80% of the time it's triggered by worrying about it happening. It's gotten to the point where even thinking about a situation that makes me uncomfortable, like a tube or a concert, is enough to make my stomach churn and I get diarrhoea again. I find trying not to think about it has no effect. Distraction techniques help but don't cure it. How can I stop this?


----------



## diamandis (Oct 14, 2010)

nomi432 said:


> I've always suffered with IBS to some extent but in recent years I've found about 80% of the time it's triggered by worrying about it happening. It's gotten to the point where even thinking about a situation that makes me uncomfortable, like a tube or a concert, is enough to make my stomach churn and I get diarrhoea again. I find trying not to think about it has no effect. Distraction techniques help but don't cure it. How can I stop this?


COUNSELING AND MEDICATION. I can't stress this enough. You need to talk to your doctor.My IBS has always been sort of negligible--mostly constipated, like 90% of the time, but because that's how I've always been I've never considered it abnormal. The problem starts when I have a flare-up which leads to nausea, diarrhea, pain, not eating for days on end, etc. This past semester, this has been coinciding with panic attacks and other assorted flare-ups of my pre-existing depression and anxiety disorders. It's exams week where I am, and I don't get to see my doctor until next Friday, but we're already in talks about changing my antidepressants and looking at other IBS medications to finally get this mess under control. I know there are specific mental/emotional triggers to my IBS episodes as of late, and I'm desperate to get them under control. I hope you're close to your Christmas holidays--if you're not traveling too much, now would be an excellent time to see your doctor and spend your weeks on holiday adjusting to new medications and new routines. IBS meds and antianxiety meds may be able to help you stop those fears getting the better of you and causing you physical symptoms. Therapy, while it isn't by any means fun, can help you sort out what's getting you so worked up and can help you find ways to put those fears to sleep. One thing I have to stress though, because I've had trouble with this in the past: *therapy is a cooperative effort.* Your therapist can't just look you in the eyes and tell what's bothering you and how to fix it. You have to work too--that means digging up all the ugly thoughts in your brain and the ugly feelings in your heart. It sucks, a lot. A LOT. But it is a much briefer pain in exchange for progress that will lead you away from a whole lifetime of hurting. Good luck, and happy Christmas


----------



## terribletummy (Dec 30, 2010)

keeping busy i find is best! i still don't have my ibs under control but the days where everything is great are the ones where i'm busy, but not stressed. if you're just at home and have nothing to do, then a hobby is the way to go.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi nomi and welcome - Sorry I didnt see this a month ago when you first posted - I hope you see this now. The IBS Audio Program of hypnotherapy helped me with my IBS and really addresses that brain-gut connection that you are talking about - feel free to ask any questions you may have - this program comes from the UK and you can listen to it in the privacy and comfort of your own home - and it really does help! All the best to you... take care.


----------

